# Secuenciador de Luz Con CD4017 y NE555



## jaas (Oct 24, 2010)

Hola en la escuela me dejaron un proyecto con un CD4017 y un NE555 susede que busque en la Web Para Ver si encontraba alguno pero no vi ni videos de su funcionamiento haci que arme el mio hise un video lo subi a you tube y lo comparto con todos lo que le guste la electronica, inventar, pasar el time en algo, ETC.


http://pimpum.comyr.com/index.php?topic=47


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 24, 2010)

Aca te dejo estos dos diseños y la informacion completa:

*Traffic Light* 

*Dice*


----------



## williamsaravia2010 (Feb 14, 2011)

Busca en youtube luces tipo policia o baliza tipo policia, esta bien original!!


----------

